# Wild discus are SO boring



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah....RIGHT


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice, I've always loved wilds.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Those are some nice looking wild discus ! Just how many do you have ?


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

holy cow .. nice colours [email protected]!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome looking wilds.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

very purdy...


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I find wilds way more attractive.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Canadian_Aqua_Farm said:


> Very nice, I've always loved wilds.


It was all Joseph's fault , but I'm sure glad he turned me onto wild discus. I love them too.



Luke78 said:


> Those are some nice looking wild discus ! Just how many do you have ?


I wish I could say 100's, but only 8. It just seems like a lot because they like to stay so close to each other. I'm in no rush, but I sure hope to add to this collection very soon.



JUICE said:


> holy cow .. nice colours [email protected]!


Thanks, Justin!! Just when is the discus bug gonna bite your butt??!!



target said:


> Awesome looking wilds.


Thank you, Daniel 



hp10BII said:


> very purdy...


Thanks, Ed. Oh, and thanks again for the kits - they look soooo much better than pukey Eheim green 



TomC said:


> I find wilds way more attractive.


Shhhh....don't tell my domestics, but I do too  They get so THICK and chunky. Way sturdier and tougher, IMO, as well. But I love ALL my discus equally 

Thanks for looking folks and I appreciate your comments.
Shelley


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Dang, I jumped in here looking for "they're so boring I'm going to give 'em away!"


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Dang, I jumped in here looking for "they're so boring I'm going to give 'em away!"


Right....nice try, Gary! Gotta appreciate the effort  Most of the shots are of the two I got from Charles. The colors are insane on these fish. If you just walk by the tank, you wouldn't even bother to stop, but if you do - the fish swim right over and start flashing that wild yellow/lime green color. Both of them are almost the same size as Joseph's wild heckel which is a VERY large fish. I'm kicking myself for not buying more of Charles' first batch - I simply didn't have the room. But now that I've got the space, I'm patiently waiting to see what may be coming in......


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

Very colorful discus. Kind of makes you wonder why people thought they needed to change them in the first place  Not saying it wasn't a good idea though lol


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Haha, I knew there was something wrong with the title of the thread.


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

great quality discus! super healthy!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

those are amazing, what kind of lighting are you using?


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking fish Shelley!!!!....I'm so jealous. Discus are so addictive. You get one and want one of every species.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! They look awesome!


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice collection Shelley!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice discus Shelley!!


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice looking fish! Love the blue pattern on the head.  What size are they now?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> those are amazing, what kind of lighting are you using?


I just recently replaced all my lights with Coralife Aqualight T5 HO fixtures from April. I LOVE them. The one on this tank has a 54W 10,000k and a 54W Actinic Blue bulb.



BigPete said:


> great quality discus! super healthy!


They should be.....they eat better than I do 



catgoldfish said:


> Great looking fish Shelley!!!!....I'm so jealous. Discus are so addictive. You get one and want one of every species.


Since I put the domestics into their own tank, I keep looking at all the space in the 90 gallon tank with only 8 wilds and I've been oohing and ahhing over many a website these last couple of nights  I have a feeling I'll be placing an order or two in the near future 



plantedinvertz said:


> Wow! They look awesome!


Thanks, Brian 



MELLO said:


> Nice collection Shelley!


VERY much appreciated, Mello.



L!$A said:


> Very nice discus Shelley!!


Why thank you, Lisa!



CloudySky said:


> Nice looking fish! Love the blue pattern on the head.  What size are they now?


A big difference in size from my smallest heckel hybrid to the largest which is also a heckel.....my guess would be 3 inches up to 6.5 inches, maybe. With the wilds I prefer to look at thickness instead of overall size to give me an idea how well they are doing.

Thanks again, folks  Glad you like them.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think you need to keep the wilds company with some Nhamunda Blue's.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I think you need to keep the wilds company with some Nhamunda Blue's.


It's funny you should say that because I've been looking into getting a couple of blue faced heckels. I've been in touch with Discus Hans so who knows what's going to end up in that tank


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Ah, Discus Hans. I would love to visit his setup, but don't thnk my wallet would be able to handle it. He has some amazing fish.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

target said:


> Ah, Discus Hans. I would love to visit his setup, but don't thnk my wallet would be able to handle it. He has some amazing fish.


Hey, he has a big sale on proven and potential pairs  If I can talk Gary into getting more plecos, maybe I can talk you into more discus


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

We'll just live vicariously through you Shelley. You can fit more plecos and discus in your tanks, I'm sure. Maybe even more tanks.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Embersmom said:


> Hey, he has a big sale on proven and potential pairs  If I can talk Gary into getting more plecos, maybe I can talk you into more discus


LOL, not a hard job twisting my arm. I would love some more, just have no tank space right now. Soon though, and some Discus Hans discus would be great.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't believe how well behaved I've been lately  I've shut down three tanks and am in the process of turning another a fourth community tank into a breeding tank for one of my pair of domestic discuss. From 7 to 3 or 4 is a HUGE accomplishment for me  Now the trick is to STICK to only 3 or 4


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, then you have lots of space. Maybe you can even hold discus for people you are trying to convince to get into discus.


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

*Discus gone wild*

Your wilds are wild! Hey Shelley, i got a 6" wild Inanu Royal Blue and 2- 6" wild x colbalts. Would you be interested taking it home for a good price? Had these since they were 3.5".

Mike


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Discusdigger said:


> Your wilds are wild! Hey Shelley, i got a 6" wild Inanu Royal Blue and 2- 6" wild x colbalts. Would you be interested taking it home for a good price? Had these since they were 3.5".
> 
> Mike


Definately interested in the Inanu Royal Blue. Can you pm me a pic, please? Thanks, Mike  Haven't seen you on any of my fish store rounds lately - are you okay???


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

Embersmom said:


> Definately interested in the Inanu Royal Blue. Can you pm me a pic, please? Thanks, Mike  Haven't seen you on any of my fish store rounds lately - are you okay???


I'm doing great! I was just at Aprils' yesterday afternoon. I'm no good with pics but it's better to come by to see my collection anyways. Give me a shout when your free 604 314 6083, Joe is welcome too. Mike


----------

